# post-colonoscopy problems-nausea, diarrhea, no appetite



## 20637

Hello everyone!I haven't been here in a while and but I still remember all the wonderful folks here that helped me out with my GERD issues The concerns I have are actually about my dad and the problems he is still having after his recent routine colonoscopy. He is 80 years old, very active, works out every day, in really good health, and he actually looks and acts like he's 60. He had a physical about a month ago, which included a routine colonoscopy. It was his first EVER and although the prep was yukky for him, he came through fine, no problems found, and was prepared to get back into the swing of things afterwards. However, he hasn't felt well since the procedure, and his doctor doesn't seem too concerned. My dad feels nauseated much of the time, has frequent diarrhea, and no appetite (which is very unusual for him), but no pain anywhere. His doctor did say he could be dehydrated, but only recommended Gatorade, Ensure, etc. I am very worried about him, and also very angry about his doctor's lack of concern, but what do I do? (did I mention Dad has a small stubborn streak?) Has anyone else experienced post-colonoscopy problems and/or do you have any ideas you could offer as to what might be causing it? Could there be an infection somewhere causing this? My first thought was a perforation of some kind, but Dad's doctor said he would be having severe pain if that were the case. My mom is 81 and also in very active and in good shape and we're both very worried him. We live in a small town, but there are much better gastro specialists in the nearby big city, if we can just get him talked into going.THANK YOU very much in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well if he doesn't have a fever or something like that it probably isn't an infection. A perforation would make you really sick really fast with a lot of pain, not a lingering just not feeling quite right sort of thing.I've seen some data that shows that the colonoscopy prep can change the species of bacteria living in the colon and that could be enough to make him feel a bit off, cause a bit of diarrhea and then set off other parts of the GI tract from that.I would probably try a good probiotic supplement for a couple of weeks and really try to make sure he is eating at least something every 3-4 hours or so. Often when we feel bad we don't eat regularly and that can really upset the system making you eat even more irregularly which gets to be a vicious cycle. Sometimes you have to get yourself to eat at least a light meal (like 300-400 calories) every 3-4 hours to get the system back into a more regular pattern.


----------



## 20637

Hi Kathleen and thank you so much for your reassuring reply-- you've made me feel a lot better!Dad doesn't have a fever, no pain-- just a blah yukky feeling & diarrhea. And I would bet he's not eating enough. I will call him tonight and mention the regular meals, as well as the probiotics, which I would never have thought of in a million years! Again, thanks so much for your help and I will let you know when we figure something out.


----------



## 20637

Just thought I'd update my dad's situation: so far, he hasn't improved any, in fact he may be a bit worse and is getting weaker. He took the suggestions of yogurt, probiotics, and eating more regular meals, and they seemed to help at first, but not enough to make a big difference. He did finally get in to see his gastro doctor who did the colonoscopy and the dr. seems to be at a loss for any diagnosis or solutions. He did prescribe Dad a generic form of Bentyl, which was supposed to stop the diarrhea, but hasn't worked and in fact is causing him bloating. His blood tests came back fine, including thyroid and kidney tests, still no sign of infection according to blood work. He has a CT scan in the morning, but his dr. seems doubtful that they will find anything. I wish someone could see this post and give me some direction on what to do. My mom and dad both are open to any suggestions on what to do. They are at a loss, frustrated and I know they feel that Dad isn't being monitored closely enough just because of his age. This is heartbreaking seeing my dad going from absolutely fine before the colonoscopy to steadily going downhill for no apparent reason. He is trying his best to fight this-- he still works in his garden and is still staying as active as possible-- he's a trooper, that's for sure! Thanks for listening!


----------



## BQ

Blue Willow.. the Bentyl is an anti-spasmodic med. It isn't necessarily the first thing to use for the Diarrhea. He might want to try using imodium for that. The Bentyl may help with any discomfort he may have as far as spasms or maybe cramping goes. One question.... have the Doc's requested stool sample*s* from him yet? If not I'd be wanting that done. That is another way to check for infection. (Like C-Diff etc...)If he has severe nausea, Ginger Tea or Ginger tabs (as well as good old flat ginger ale) may help quell that. He _shouldn't_ be going downhill after a colonoscopy.. you are right. So ... be a thorn in his Doc's side if ya have to be... or ... get another opinion.Keep us posted on the CT results. And I really hope he feels better soon.BQ


----------



## 20637

Hi BQ and thank you so much for posting! My dad did have a stool sample taken, finally, earlier this week and it came back showing just a small amount of blood, and the dr. said that was from irritation. Sorry to be so dense, but can you please explain what C-Diff is? And he is taking Imodium, but it doesn't seem to be helping a whole lot. Is there a stronger anti-diarrheal med that he could try? I will definitely mention the ginger ale to him.Also, his CT scan came back fine except for a small gallstone and an enlarged prostate (for which he already takes medication). (Thankfully there was nothing very serious like cancer) He is getting his appetite back a little, so hopefully he is turning the corner. I'm still not going to be at peace until they figure out what triggered the diarrhea. We tried to get him into another gastro practice in a nearby large city, but they refused to see him because he had already seen a gastro specialist. That makes no sense and I think it is time to be that thorn. I am really worried about Dad's mental state, as well as my mom's-- they are both getting worn down mentally as well as physically and this is so frustrating! Again, BQ, thank you so much for your helpful information!!


----------



## BQ

Sure BWHere is some info on C-Diff:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/c-difficile/ds00736Also ONE stool sample may not be enough to rule out C-Diff. Usually they do three for a good rule out. And sometimes it doesn't always show up in stool samplings.A course of Flagyl may be in order just in case he has it, if they can't discover any other reason for him to have the D.Umm... imodium is not helping... How much and when is he taking it? There isn't much stronger it just may mean that he isn't taking enough or the reason for the type of D _he_ has can over ride it somehow.Also.. what kind of diet is he on right now? Like what types of foods and beverages is he usually ingesting everyday?I know it is very wearing on older folks.. cuz frankly.. daily diarrhea... is pretty wearing on _me_! LOLYa know.. if he is taking a significant amount of Gatorade and Ensure ... it might be the amount of sugar in those that is causing some of the D. (Some folks find that too much of those drinks can actually give them D. And everyone has a different tolerance for them.) OR conversely.. if he is eating _sugar free_ stuff with like sorbitol... that could be the problem as sorbitol can give even _non-IBS'ers _diarrhea.


> We tried to get him into another gastro practice in a nearby large city, but they refused to see him because he had already seen a gastro specialist. That makes no sense and I think it is time to be that thorn.


Yup.. start practicing being thorny.... Also.. if he is experiencing any weakness or lightheadedness because of the D.... watch out for like loose area rugs etc... or other trip or fall hazards in their home. Maybe a grab bar in the bathroom/shower/tub area... etc might be good.And remind him to take his time getting up and down. The last thing he needs is a broken hip or something on top of everything else!Let me know and keep us posted.All the bestBQ


----------



## lookingforanswers4jim

Hi, wondering if you ever figured anything out with your dad? My grandpa is having similar problems after his colonoscopy. He needs direction. Doctors can't seem to help. This has been going on for 3 months, and he is losing weight and energy. Any help would be so appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BQ

Sometimes nausea can stem from dehydration..... try pushing some fluids.

Also Ginger capsules or Ginger tea can be helpful when trying to quell nausea.

Also have you tried using a probiotic? (Like Align or other good ones?) If you have tried one and it didn;t help..... try another with different bacterial strains. Sometimes when one doesn't help another will.


----------



## Chandler1000

I had a colonoscopy one month ago yesterday. The next day I began to feel really nauseated and attributed it to the procedure. Everything came out great with the colonosopy.

I have been nauseated, dizzy, and have had stomach cramps ever since. I was prescribed flagyl and cipro in case I had diverticulitis. Since then, I had a CT scan last friday and it came back fine... no diverticulitis.

I am still nauseated daily and now have mild to moderate stomach cramps. I went on a two-day liquid diet when I first started the antibiotics; I was also prescribed zofran and prilosec and ibuprophen. I had two pretty heavy dizzy spells where i had to sit down in the store. My bowel is loose but only diarrhea a few days. My nausea is bad in the morning and moderate throughout the day. I get nauseated no matter what I eat or drink, including water. My stomach cramps are worse at night.

I have NEVER been nauseated before in my life (even when pregnant). I'm 55 years old; 140 pounds (lost 15 pounds in one month). I would appreciate anyone who has experienced this before to share their experience and/or solutions with me. Should I be worried? Should I see a gastrointerologist? This was a normal colonoscopy.

Thanks for listening :-/


----------



## Kathleen M.

Does the dizzy seem to be what makes you feel nauseated? Then I might see the ENT to see if somehow around the same times something hapenned in the inner ear (there are crystals in there that can come loose and they can put them back in place).

But I would call the doc that did/ordered the colonoscopy and report in, especially since what they gave you and tested you for so far didn't help.


----------



## Gchig

I don't know how to start a new discussion, but my problem is similar. My husband is 84 yrs old and went from eating anything to eating nothing in the last 30 days. He was diagnosed with pneumonia in his right lung and 2 blood clots in his right lung. He had a colonoscopy (which he was prepped for two nights in a row). A test got planned after the first night. When he first started not eating, he said everything was too sweet, and now everything, including water and even ice makes him so nauseated that he can't eat. He was very active all his life and never acted like someone that age. All that is keeping him alive is IV fluids. He is on nauseau meds but they do not help. Have gone over and over this in my mind and can't figure out what happened. He had an upper GI and a swallowing test but everything was normal. Please if there is any help out there, let me know. I am slowly losing my husband because of nauseau.


----------



## jaumeb

I am confused. Was it just colonoscopy or were there also antibiotics involved?


----------



## 1411 Wayne

The gastroenterologist will do anything to tell you he did nothing wrong during the proceedure. I know because I tried to get some help and was almost thrown out of the office. I do not know how to guide to get over this as I still have the nausea, diarrhea, and no appetite--just trying to stay alive. I believe my next step will be to consult an attorney who might be able to force answers from someone.


----------



## Moni Castellano

Have you take a test for H pylori ? I felt like my ulcer started back up again after fasting for the colonoscopy. Anyone have dull pains in the abdomin and bouts of nausea?


----------



## Patrick ibs c

yes i have


----------



## Krystal3001

I am 41 and I had my colonoscopy 12 days ago. I am nauseated, diarrhea, and just feel crappy. They did find a polyp and it came back as non cancerous which I am ever so grateful for but.... Can anybody help me?


----------



## Mloose

I understand this is an old thread but curious if you all figured out why you or your family member had these issues. Had my first (age 51) colonoscopy Nov 1, had 1 tiny polyp removed, felt normal for about 2 weeks, yet for the last week I’ve been nauseous, have no appetite and very fatigued.


----------



## MiamiMary

I'm having a similar post-colonoscopy problem of low level nausea, loss of energy and loss of appetite but no cramps or diarrhea.

I am 71 and BMI of 18. When taking the prep for the colonoscopy I felt so over full it bordered on nausea accompanied by burping. Now 4 days later I feel much the same. It is most pronounced in the AM easing into the dinnertime when I can eat an almost normal modest meal. Is there any "gut memory" of that over stuffed feeling that may be minimizing my appetite? Something based in the neurology? I had no such problem with 2 prior procedures at 50 and 60 years of age but I note that most folks posting symptoms similar to mine are of my age or older.


----------



## MiamiMary

I find it remarkable that there is such consistency of symptoms across so many people suggesting a common basis for a cause. Yet there is no resolution.

I am the poster just above from Nov.4, 2018. My condition has eased, returning to almost normal. I did take Align, the 5X strength in case the colonoscopy purge of the gut had reduced my normal gut bacteria allowing the nasty C. dif. to take hold. The Align would counteract that. I began to feel slightly better the next day when I started to feel a bit hungry in the late afternoon. I doubt Align explains my improvement - nothing works that fast, still it is easy, over-the-counter, cheap, and actionable.

More likely I would think is that the gut began to recover on its own from the irritation and distension of the purging preparation. Mine included 4 Dulcolax pills, a stimulant that gets the gut contracting to move the contents along. That was followed by the equivalent of 14 daily doses of Miralax mixed into 64 oz.(8 glasses of 8oz each) drunk in the space of 2 hours. Overfull to the point of nausea! This is my gastroenterologist's one-size-fits-all prep. My question is - does it? Is the gut volume the same in a 108 lb, woman (me) and in a 225 lb. man? Does age make a difference? I think, yes, the collagen in my skin is not so elastic at 71 as it was at 50 so maybe it cannot tolerate stretching in my gut either without taking a long time to return to normal.

In service to any future visitors to the board looking for answers to their questions, I propose some data gathering so they might correlate our past experiences and plan what they might do. List your age, weight, the volume and medicines in your prep, any polyps (I had 4 all benign), what symptoms and when they started and how long they each have persisted, is there a time of day difference, what tests were done, medications given and anything else that you think might be important. Let's help the next guy going through this.


----------

